# Depersonalization Symptoms



## deadfellow (11 mo ago)

Hello Guys,

My name is Aytug and i am 26 years old. I had a panic attack at may of 29th. I was like anxious all the time. I've been struggling with anxiety. I was walking at the nights to anxiety go away. But suddenly 20th of august it started with dizziness(DP/DR).  At least i thought it was dizziness but appereantly it wasnt. My anxiety gone but this constant dizziness still with me . I've been wondering since august am i the only one who has this symptoms.

Now ill share my symptoms with you.

I have constant fog in my brain. I'm making mistakes a lot. I have pressure in my head and its constant. My MRI is clean my blood values are good. Everything is good. Even EMG- EEG tests are clean. I have loss of sensation. I mean I feel less. My gf used to massage me back in last year and it was really good. But now when she does it i dont even feel it.
I feel like im stranger. Everyday passing like a dream. I'am struggling with sleep. I cant even sleep. It takes 3 hours or more to sleep. Even if i sleep its like awake-state. I hope you understand what i mean. Everyday i feel like i am exhausted with no reason. My vitamin levels are good.

Sorry for my english. Hope you understand.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

When it is so recent and panic and anxiety is such a central component a psychological approach is the best and the prognosis is likely also very high. This site is made for addressing anxiety and panic but also DP/DR symptoms related to it. There are two books written to the site but the site in itself have useful information and advice you can use. Use that site for information and advice. Help with Depersonalisation and Derealisation | Anxietynomore


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Mayer-Gross said:


> When it is so recent and panic and anxiety is such a central component a psychological approach is the best and the prognosis is likely also very high. This site is made for addressing anxiety and panic but also DP/DR symptoms related to it. There are two books written to the site but the site in itself have useful information and advice you can use. Use that site for information and advice. Help with Depersonalisation and Derealisation | Anxietynomore


he says anxiety and panic are gone. so the primary dpd set in


----------



## deadfellow (11 mo ago)

leminaseri said:


> he says anxiety and panic are gone. so the primary dpd set in


Exactly. After august i havent had panic attacks. But my dpd set in


----------



## NewHope (Apr 29, 2019)

Do you take any medicines?


----------



## deadfellow (11 mo ago)

NewHope said:


> Do you take any medicines?


Evet kanks citoles / paxera kullandım hiçbir işe yaramadı. Paxerayı bırakıyorum şimdi 20mg den 10 a düştüm. Haftaya 5 e düsecegim. Bu hisleri yaşarken hiç benzo türevi bir şey kullanmadım ama kullansam geçer mi diyede merak ediyorum


----------



## NewHope (Apr 29, 2019)

deadfellow said:


> Evet kanks citoles / paxera kullandım hiçbir işe yaramadı. Paxerayı bırakıyorum şimdi 20mg den 10 a düştüm. Haftaya 5 e düsecegim. Bu hisleri yaşarken hiç benzo türevi bir şey kullanmadım ama kullansam geçer mi diyede merak ediyorum


sadece lustral kullaniyorum (3 sene) ama net sonuç yok / benzo de denemedim


----------



## deadfellow (11 mo ago)

NewHope said:


> sadece lustral kullaniyorum (3 sene) ama net sonuç yok / benzo de denemedim


Kişisel görüşüm olarak söylüyorum bunu. Antidepresan hiçbir işe yaramıyor bende. Cito/lustral/paxera denedım. Ama bi benzo denemyıde düşünmüyo değilim


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

deadfellow said:


> Kişisel görüşüm olarak söylüyorum bunu. Antidepresan hiçbir işe yaramıyor bende. Cito/lustral/paxera denedım. Ama bi benzo denemyıde düşünmüyo değilim


hll dvm


----------



## deadfellow (11 mo ago)

leminaseri said:


> hll dvm


hahahahaha oğlum bi anda egemenlik sağladık türkler olarak forumda


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

deadfellow said:


> hahahahaha oğlum bi anda egemenlik sağladık türkler olarak forumda


adminler siliyo aq gecen yazdigimi da silmisler cevirmis heralde


----------

